# FF leaking colostrum



## whiteclover (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello
I have a doe that was either due yesterday r 17 days from today. She is a FF lamancha. She has been leaking thick yellow colostrum for 3 days now. I haven't messed with her udder besides feeling for warmth. She leaks the colostrum at night while she lays on her udder and Wales up with some caked on her lg and teats. Should I perhaps teat dip her if she doesn't kid soon. Because if she is 17 days still to go it seems like it could cause a problem. Does anyone think she is due now or in 17 days. Also is the leaking now a sign of large offices or some kind of weakness I should watch out for. Do you think her udder is big enough for a FF to kid soon. 
Also she is tied in the picture in clear view to keep a close eye on her.
TheThanks Marie


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks like babies have dropped...I personally would give her maternity leave from brush clean up..if she were to go in to labor and you for some reason had to step away from watching...could end badly. 

How hard is the udder? I cant see vulva in pic, is it loose and ready? I would leave the teat alone for now..the leaks may form a scab of sorts to plug the leak up. I would be concerned she has weak orifice.


----------



## whiteclover (Jun 28, 2016)

I knew someone would be concerned with the tie on her but the reason I have her tied is because I'm keeping her close to me while I'm out gardening, so she is only tied while I watch her. Her pasture is far out of eye sight and I don't like leaving her in a barn with all the green food and buetiful weather all day.

Her stomach has been dropped for nearly a month and she had two times that it looked like she had a mucous plug weeks ago. No new mucous since. I feel a kid or kids every day. Her udder is not hard, just feels fuller. Her teats are small still, I'm wondering if they will get bigger. She is very soft in her ligaments but I am no expert with that, still learning. There is a colostrum type gummy scab on her in the morning. Good advice about leaving her teets alone, my gut told me it was best not to interfere.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I knew someone would be concerned with the tie on her but the reason I have her tied is because I'm keeping her close to me while I'm out gardening, so she is only tied while I watch her. Her pasture is far out of eye sight and I don't like leaving her in a barn with all the green food and buetiful weather all day.


as long as you are right there should be fine...I just hate for her to get serious and pawing and turning and get all tangled..but if you are with her at all times...you can loose the chain when needed.

she maybe closer to kidding then you first thought..I would keep watch...they do like to keep us guessing though


----------



## whiteclover (Jun 28, 2016)

I went out this morning once again around dawn. No kids yet. Goats sure keep you guessing. She is constantly up and down though. I imagine if tend to go past there due date on average though like human babies.


----------



## whiteclover (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm wondering h


----------



## whiteclover (Jun 28, 2016)

*How long in pre labor*

I am wondering how long a fist freshener can prelabor. My doe had discharge on and off all day yesterday. By 5 pm she started rapidly flapping her tail and was very flighty and didn't want me to touch her side. Seemed like she was having light contractions. Fast forward today 1pm she is no longer having discharge, still flighty and flapping tail. Her vulva seems to pulsate.she dosnt seem to be straining. She does grit her teeth some and rub her horns off of posts and wedges her body in corners while she flaps her tail. Seems like prelabor to me but how long should this go on? She seems fine though, still eating and drinking. I just want to know if this amount of time is normal and how much longer?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You can wash up and check her. Sometimes a mal positioned kid needs a little repositioning help. Make sure finger nails are short and no rings!


----------

